# Filtro activo vs filtro pasivo



## cejaspro (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola colegas.. Teniendo el crossover bheringer dcx 2496 ( filtro activo ) al conectar los driver en la etapa de agudos , hace falta usar un divisor pasivo en cada driver para protejerlos bien? Esta inquietud salio porque al conectarlos sin ninguna proteccion se me queman muy seguidos. Mi potencia es sts lp300 350w en 8 ohm y 600w en 4 ohm. Y el driver es el paudio bmd750 100 w 108 db frecuencia de trabajo 1200 hz - 20000 hz ...


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2014)

No, no hace falta. Probablemente se quemen por exceso de potencia o porque la potencia presenta continua a la salida.

Es casi imposible quemar algo con el dcx si esta bien configurado.


----------



## cejaspro (Ago 12, 2014)

Muchas gracias por tu consejo Dano, a la potencia que lamedi a pleno en la salida y llega a medir 34V de alterna, no marca continua ¿podría ser exceso de potencia el problema que estoy teniendo?


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 12, 2014)

si y no, resulta que debes ser mas especifico, porque dependiendo de las frecuencias de corte, que estés usando, puede ser que tengas los driver por fuera de su rango de seguridad, aunque yo tambien uso crossover behringer, pero aun así siempre les coloco una lampara en serie a los brillos dependiendo de la potencia a usar, a unos similares le he colocado de 25w a 40w, y he tenido buenos resultados, por ejemplo a esos tuiters jamas los he trabajado tan bajo como dicen sus especificaciones


----------



## cejaspro (Ago 13, 2014)

tienes razon nasaserna, el corte que puse en el crossover bheringer es 2500 hz filtro butterworth y el driver arranca en 1200 hz.. lo de la lampara que dijiste va en el positivo o en el negativo?


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 13, 2014)

Va en serie en cualquiera de los dos, no es importante la polaridad (es parecido a una resistencia, solo que la resistencia deja pasar mucha potencia mientras se quema, mientras que la bombilla no), y el brillo seguirá funcionando, de manera mas segura, el caso es ir variando con ensayos hasta llegar a un punto que tu eliges. 
personalmente uso las bombillas de 12v o 24v de auto, las tipo fusible (20w) y dependiendo de la potencia coloco en paralelo, hasta llegar al valor deseado, nota cuando la o las bombillas encienden es que estás llegando a su potencia nominal. 
PD. verás que las bombillas se encienden mas facilmente cuando le introduces distorsion a tus equipos, que de hecho es el momento en que quemas mas facil los brillos se queman cuando se está trabajando a alta potencia.


----------



## Dano (Ago 13, 2014)

La potencia se mide en Vatio, no en Voltio.

No tiene sentido usar una lampara si tenes ese procesador, es un atraso total, el mismo tiene suficiente capacidad para proteger bien cualquier caja (si está bien configurado).


----------



## cejaspro (Ago 13, 2014)

interesante lo de el bombillo, puse manos a la obra a experimentar y enciende si se conecta en serie al positivo , al conectarlo en el negativo no me encendio. asi lo probaste vos nasaserna?


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 13, 2014)

Dano dijo:


> La potencia se mide en Vatio, no en Voltio.
> 
> No tiene sentido usar una lampara si tenes ese procesador, es un atraso total, el mismo tiene suficiente capacidad para proteger bien cualquier caja (si está bien configurado).



No es un atrazo total, compañero, y quien está hablando de voltios como unidad de potencia?, solo es una pequeña descripción de las bombillas comerciales, y por lo que se ve el compañero aún no ha aprendido a configurar su procesador, y mientras llega a conocer su equipo no es por demás la protección que pueda darle a sus agudos. además aún con el procesador algún brote de distorsión del propio amplificador sale muy costoso.

Un abrazo


----------



## cejaspro (Ago 13, 2014)

configuracion de el crossover bheringer dcx 2496 es 2500 hz filtro butterworth.. esta bien configurado ? o como tendria que configurarlo


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 13, 2014)

cejaspro dijo:


> porque al conectarlos sin ninguna proteccion se me queman muy seguidos.



Bueno, y si, sin protección corres el riesgo de volarlos en cualquier momento, fijate en el manual que trae el driver que crossover recomienda.
En el foro hay varios sistemas de protección para armar si tu bafle no lo tiene.


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 13, 2014)

cejaspro dijo:


> configuracion de el crossover bheringer dcx 2496 es 2500 hz filtro butterworth.. esta bien configurado ? o como tendria que configurarlo



Trabajas a cuantas vias?
Ese corte me parece muy bajo para muchas unidades.Le exiges demasiado Para trabajar a la potencia tan alta como la que usas. La unidad soporta 100w  les estas metiendo 350w. Son ninguna proteccion y a una frecuencia de corte muy peligrosa. Pues 2,7Khz y a mas potencia de la que soporta.........


----------



## cejaspro (Ago 14, 2014)

estoy usando 2 driver por canal que serian los 4 ohm que soporta la potencia, ahora el corte a cuanto me recomiendas que lo lleve para no quemarlos a los driver.


----------



## cejaspro (Dic 2, 2014)

Hablando de los driver, para usarlos en un sistema line array es mejor driver de 2" o de 1" ??


----------



## detrakx (Dic 2, 2014)

Cejas, esta claro que tus drivers estan pasados de potencia por ello los quemas. Sos conciente que un driver tiene que recibir entre 20 a 40 veces menos potencia que un parlante ordinario ???? Son los trannductores mas sensibles que hay. Para que tengas una idea estoy terminando un sistema que consta de 2 monitores full range, con 10'' alimentando con 150W y el driver con una potencia de 10W y asi mismo lo tuve que atenuar mas  . O sea a plena potencia seguro que el driver no recibe mas de 5W.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 3, 2014)

No se los drivers tienen las mismas especificaciones que los tweeters, pero en estos últimos cuando dicen que son para "100W" es para un corte y un filtro determinado, otros dan el valor de potencia en forma directa sin filtro ni nada y solo son de 5W, el mismo que cortado como se debe llega a 100W.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 3, 2014)

sip, hace muchos años las viejas 44xt de peavey por ejemplo:
http://peavey.com/products/index.cfm/item/718/80780/44XT&trade;w_adapterDriver
dicen 320W pico, y solo 80W contínuos a 1KHz, y eso que la bobina es de 4" y el magneto es mas grande que el de muchos bajos de 100W rms(60-70 Oz)
Dependiendo del corte es la potencia soportada
y no creo que los tuyos esten por esos lados


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 3, 2014)

Estas pasado de potencia, por eso se queman, y poner una bombilla en serie... eso genera compresión...


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 3, 2014)

juanfilas dijo:


> Estas pasado de potencia, por eso se queman, y poner una bombilla en serie... eso genera compresión...


sip..... pero... unas por otras, lo de la bombilla, si la calculas bien funciona bien,


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 3, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> sip..... pero... unas por otras, lo de la bombilla, si la calculas bien funciona bien,



No hay duda que funciona, pero en PA ya tenes que rabiar con la comprensión natural de los drivers, a eso sumar mas todavía por meter una resistencia variable en serie... que se yo, hay circuitos protectores que no comprimen, creo que meter la bombilla es simplemente "el camino mas fácil" sin tener en cuenta cuanto se pierde...


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 3, 2014)

Tienes toda la razón, pues trabajo con PA, pero el uso en este caso puntual es debido a la poca experiencia y la exageración en la potencia del usuario que insiste en usar lo que tiene.
 y como tu lo dices es una salida fácil y sobre todo económica, y al menos no le saldrá taan costoso aprender, como puede usar de manera eficiente su equipo.

, puede hacer mediciones y comparar como le funciona,

Muchos de los fabricantes de  transductores (bafles) de muchas marcas Das , Peavey, JBL, incluso marcas mas baratas.   etc,  usan las bombillas en los crossovers, bien calculadas para esos excesos del PA, que son casi inevitables hoy en día.


----------



## detrakx (Dic 3, 2014)

Por lo general la bombillas o lamparitas se utilizan en los filtros pasivos de bafles full range. Tendiendo en cuenta que el Driver esta atenuado por un divisor resistivo se incluye en serie la bombillo por proteccion. Incluso por ahi vi que se estan utilizando los Poliswitch, o fusibles reseteables, lo que desconzco es como se comportan frente a una señal compleja como la del audio.


----------



## Jose.Borda (May 12, 2021)

*¿* Que características debe tener la lampara de mi crossover pasivo* ?*. Es para un parlante *B*ehringer b2520


----------

